# New Router Table Top



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

Very nice.


----------



## PhilipThornton (Mar 18, 2019)

OMG great product! I would try this one out… Just started to work from a book that contains 16.000 woodwork plans. Never thought we can work together with my son, but this one really made a good team from us. Here is the book if anyone would like to try out  16.000 woodwork plan


----------

